
The Genius Bar can help you only so much - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/caption-contest/the-genius-bar-can-help-you-only-so-much-335412.php
======
raju
Hmm.. Not sure what did has to do with Hacker News... How about keeping this
for one for reddit (or even Digg?)

